# MBK Feld47



## slamm (Nov 26, 2016)

Feld2 with bigger burrs! -

"The first 50 of these will be released in late August, a straightforward big burrset build of our Feld 2.

With 47mm blacksteel burrs, our unique dial lid with infinite "no stops" adjustment means that you can dial right in on your favoured flavour profile.

The bigger burrs grind approximately 40% faster than our standard 38mm sets and the Feld:honed's design makes for effortless grinding, all with the consistency the Feldgrind is famous for.

20 of these grinders are available now for pre-order before 12:00 July 2nd at a 33% discount. "

http://www.madebyknock.com/store/p43/Feld47.html


----------



## Inspector (Feb 23, 2017)

Good find. Comes £168 inc delivery and tax. Couldn't find any more info about it tho on the internet, like size shape handle etc..


----------



## lake_m (Feb 4, 2017)

Could be a worthwhile upgrade. A little pricey though.

I'd still get a decent price for my Feld1, they're just great grinders.


----------



## Stanic (Dec 12, 2015)

I don't need another handgrinder, I don't need another handgrinder, I don't...


----------



## slamm (Nov 26, 2016)

Stanic said:


> I don't need another handgrinder, I don't need another handgrinder, I don't...










Same here with a Niche on the way too but the discount made the decision a lot easier!

Question for me is if it is a straightforward Feld2 build with bigger burrs will it get a longer handle to compensate for the extra effort. Or maybe it doesn't need it.


----------



## Stanic (Dec 12, 2015)

If he claims half of the grinding time compared to the feld2, it better be longer


----------



## salty (Mar 7, 2017)

Stanic said:


> I don't need another handgrinder, I don't need another handgrinder, I don't...


Haha I've been telling myself exactly the same thing...


----------



## Jony (Sep 8, 2017)

OH no, really!


----------



## salty (Mar 7, 2017)

Jony said:


> OH no, really!


Maybe I do though...


----------



## Jony (Sep 8, 2017)

I don't really need one, but bigger burrs makes me happy. haha


----------



## MediumRoastSteam (Jul 7, 2015)

This is so tempting... what if next year the 68mm version arrives?


----------



## Jony (Sep 8, 2017)

Then we would have Three.


----------



## ashcroc (Oct 28, 2016)

Any idea what sort of dose these'll be capable of grinding in one sitting?


----------



## Jony (Sep 8, 2017)

50g plus could be wrong.


----------



## Inspector (Feb 23, 2017)

I emailed him asking if there will be any design changes on outer burr holding but no reply yet. Would be nice actually if it d be like kinu style, i mean no screw to hold it just slots in tightly and stays there.


----------



## Oblivion (Mar 5, 2018)

From the picture of the outer burr it looks like it should either be keyed in or held with a grub screw, or both. Using a standard Feld2 chassis would mean less aluminium to place a grub screw in so it would be interesting to see the solution. Hopefully not a simple press fit.


----------



## ashcroc (Oct 28, 2016)

Can't help but wonder why they didn't throw these larger burrs in a hausgrind first. If they did I would definitely have signed up. As it is I be still on the fence so to speak.


----------



## Oblivion (Mar 5, 2018)

ashcroc said:


> Can't help but wonder why they didn't throw these larger burrs in a hausgrind first. If they did I would definitely have signed up. As it is I be still on the fence so to speak.


I'd be all over a Walnut Hausgrind with the bigger burr set!


----------



## Dylan (Dec 5, 2011)

Discounted ones sold out already - although if the retail price is actually £210 then his maths is bad as its more than a 33% discount to get to £130.

Anyway, £210+VAT at £42 + £10 shipping end up being quite pricy - especially for MBK. Might have been tempted at £160ish but at £260ish its too pricey for me!


----------



## Jony (Sep 8, 2017)

I agree.


----------



## slamm (Nov 26, 2016)

Just had an update, good news/ bad news.. to summarise -

Running about 7 days behind schedule..

But the really good news...

the good news is they decided mid month to add some additional length to the crank arm to provide extra leverage against the 47mm's increased resistance over the standard Feldgrind's 38mm burrs!

















Good news indeed, was hoping and I'm sure will make all the difference. the delay is due to the note for 100 extra long crank rods was read as 100 extra crank rods. Woops.


----------



## Inspector (Feb 23, 2017)

Any updates on this?


----------



## Oblivion (Mar 5, 2018)

Mine arrived this morning.

Came in a wooden box.

Lovely.


----------



## slamm (Nov 26, 2016)

Oblivion said:


> Mine arrived this morning.
> 
> Came in a wooden box.
> 
> Lovely.


Ooooooh looking good! Nice matching pair.. good to know they are on their way now


----------



## Inspector (Feb 23, 2017)

Looking huge compared to aergrind







Could you post few more pics please. Burrs, inside, etc.. how does the grind like is it fast as they advertised?

My kinu47 takes about 40-45 seconds to grind 16grms for decaf


----------



## Oblivion (Mar 5, 2018)

Away from home so can't do pics. What I can say is build is exactly as the Feld2 but on a bigger scale.


----------



## Stanic (Dec 12, 2015)

Hey @Oblivion, any further comments regarding the grinder?


----------



## Oblivion (Mar 5, 2018)

Well...It's sitting here at home in its box having never been used as I bought a Niche very shortly afterwards. I had it up for sale here but my buyer went for a Niche also and we agreed no sale. I may be putting it up in the forum again soon.


----------



## Stanic (Dec 12, 2015)

Thanks for the comment







unfortunately I didn't notice you were selling it

On the other forum I saw a claim that the 47 is grinding slower than the Aergrind..did you have a chance to compare the two maybe?


----------



## Inspector (Feb 23, 2017)

Well, my kinu m47 is grinding slower than kinu m38. So it might be true


----------



## fatboyslim (Sep 29, 2011)

Oblivion said:


> Well...It's sitting here at home in its box having never been used as I bought a Niche very shortly afterwards. I had it up for sale here but my buyer went for a Niche also and we agreed no sale. I may be putting it up in the forum again soon.


I might be tempted to take this off you on the second time of asking if we can agree on the price. Any idea when you might put it up for sale? Cheers


----------



## Oblivion (Mar 5, 2018)

Mine is now back for sale on the Sold forum. Hopefully Mods will move it to the for sale section.


----------



## Stanic (Dec 12, 2015)

what setting are you guys using for espresso?


----------



## Stanic (Dec 12, 2015)

Ok I tried 1.8 and it was too fine, I've got a shot but took a bit too long


----------



## Stevebee (Jul 21, 2015)

1.10 for me


----------



## Stevebee (Jul 21, 2015)

Stanic said:


> Thanks for the comment
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It's slower than my Feld1. That does 18g espresso grind in 107 turns (5.9 turns per g)

The Feld 47 does the same in 158 turns (8.8 turns per g). The 47 burrs are still running in as it is new but not sure it will reduce to the same turns as the Feld1. These were the same coffee grind and both produced 36g out in 30s on the Vesuvius. The grind for the V is always finer than my L1, by about 3 marks on the Niche Zero.


----------



## Blackd0g (Apr 24, 2019)

im on the look out for a handgrinder to go with a La Pavoni, would this be any good?


----------



## Stanic (Dec 12, 2015)

I'm sure this will be quite enough for laPav

yeah, it does grind slower, but also it feels smoother and maybe a bit easier? my hand does get tired from the weight of it if doing more shots









could the advantage of the 47mm burr set be in a longer grind path?


----------



## MediumRoastSteam (Jul 7, 2015)

Blackd0g said:


> im on the look out for a handgrinder to go with a La Pavoni, would this be any good?


I have a feld2 (38mm) and it works just fine with the La Pav.


----------



## Kaffeetresor (Apr 17, 2019)

Feld47 sold out again :-( Kinu M47, too.


----------



## Bicky (Oct 24, 2019)

https://www.madebyknock.com/store/p48/feld47.html

Anyone know anything about this gold titanium Feld47? Is this just the standard Feld47? Their home page says Feld47 2021, coming soon. Is this it, or is there a new design in the works?

I'm considering getting one but would wait if there's something new coming out. Also find it strange that this isn't listed on their main store page, but it seems they are available when you go directly to the product page 🤔


----------



## Nightrider_1uk (Apr 26, 2020)

Interesting, The gold looks like a pimped standard feld 2 47, so maybe not many available. Also as you suggest, looks like a new feld 47 is also in the offing soon. I'd ask Knock about both, you never know, you might get an answer.


----------



## Stevebee (Jul 21, 2015)

This is what they said on the site "gold titanium nitrided Italian burrs for a faster, cleaner and an even smoother grinding experience with a burr hardness that is off the scale. Literally. Scoring >84+ on the Rockwell C hardness scale makes these burrs the strongest we have ever offered."

Comes with an option of a walnut handle and costs £180 incl VAT & free shipping


----------



## Bicky (Oct 24, 2019)

I've just went and ordered one, it's so pretty 🤩

I'll post my thoughts when I've got it 👍


----------



## Bob_McBob (Apr 5, 2013)

I came across the updated Feld47 the other day and couldn't resist ordering one. I have a real soft spot for MbK hand grinders, but I also feel the Feldgrind 1.2 was Peter's best design and don't really agree with much of what he has done since then. The Feld47 Travel was a step in the right direction, and the new TiN burrs interested me enough to finally get one.

My Feld47 was shipped within 4 days, which included a weekend, and I'm sure anyone who has ever dealt with MbK knows how unprecedented that is. He is shipping by DHL for international orders these days, which is handy since in true MbK fashion I never received a shipping notice (DHL texts you for package release).

So far I've only done pourover, but the TiN burrs are a pleasure to use, and seem to offer more feedback than the black coated burrs (this is a point of contention for me because I strongly prefer the original uncoated burrs unless grinding for espresso). The grinder is well made and finished, and the new walnut knob adds a bit of class. I'm much happier with the current adjustment system than I was with the Feld2, but I really miss the beautiful enamelled scale of the Feldgrinds. The catch cup is somewhat fiddly to fit, but is very snug and secure. One small feature I haven't seen mentioned is the spring-loaded ball bearings that secure the lid and handle. They provide a light detent and prevent the lid or handle from flying off during intense grinding. Is this a new feature?

I'll try to post a few more photos tomorrow when the light is better.


----------

